# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: کانفیگ کردن اکسس پوینت.

## prpe26

سلام.

من یک اکسس پوینت tp-link دارم؛

میخام رمزشو عوض کنم؛ در مرورگرم Defualt getway که در cmd بهم میده رو میزنم ولی بجای تنظیمات روتر وارد تنظیمات وایمکس میشه.

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید :قلب:

----------


## sanay_esh

احتمالا ای پی که وارد   میکنی برای ریموت شدن اشتباه است !

----------


## prpe26

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## sanay_esh

برای اینکه بتونی به اکسس پوینت وصل بشی باید آی پی خود دستگاه را در مرورگر به شکل زیر وارد کنی
http://192.168.1.1
اگر بخوایی بدونی که مسیر اتصال به شبکه یا اینترنت چه شکلی است باید در cmd  دستور tracert google.com  رو برای مثال وارد کنید تا بدانید باید چه آی پی را برای ریموت شدن بزنی؟

----------


## prpe26

الان چند خط با چند آی پی متفاوت داد؛

کدوم خط رو بزنم؟

----------


## acilios

سلام.

برای مثال در شکل زیر آدرس روتر برابر است با : 192.168.1.1

1.JPG

موفق باشید.

----------


## prpe26

من آدرس روتر رو میزنم ولی وارد تنظیمات وایمکس میشه!

الان همونشم به زور میاره بالا!

----------

